# Need some help ASAP...Please read



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

Well again the rain came and it did just not shower it POURED. I got in our car, 92 100csq wagon, and the passanger side of the car was full of water. I got out all of the water and pooped the hood and to my surprise the drain plug for the rain tray was plugged. I opened up the tray and drained out the water and let it dry. I attempted to drive the and at first it would shift out of first, so I put it in D3 and it would go. Then it started shutting off at all stops. Now the f%$#@r will not strart. Do the computers fry when exposed to water and if so does any body have both for sale.
Thanks


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Need some help ASAP...Please read (Michael T Borelli)*

Have you scanned the computers with a diagnostic tool? VAG 1552 or VAG-COM? The computers do not like water but on your car the engine computer is inside the car as is the automatic transmission computer. My friend has both is you need them.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Need some help ASAP...Please read (Peter Badore)*

OK I guess I was mislead about the computer locations. I do not have a vag tool. But can you help me diagnose a little bit. Hear is what the car is doing: starts up but super rough idle and when you step on the gas the RPM drop so low it stalls. When you finally get it moving the car will not shift out of first. It is also making some shorting noises from under the dash. The water was as high as the trans hump in the middle of the car. I did not realize but apparently my car insurance covers flood damage. I would rather not milk the insurance. I do not believe in making claims, but I think I may be retarded some time. The car ran fine before the water incident. It also flashes oil, water in the dash now. Water level is fine and so is oil. I am confused
Michael


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Need some help ASAP...Please read (Michael T Borelli)*

Was the high water inside the car? Or just outside? I think that a scan is necessary otherwise all you can do is start exchanging parts which will be expensive if a shop does it for you. If you do it yourself not so expensive. Try to find a person near you that is on the list of VAG-COM users to help you do scans.


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Need some help ASAP...Please read (Peter Badore)*

find your ecu, unplug the big ole connector and spray some contact cleaner on the connector..


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Need some help ASAP...Please read (Michael T Borelli)*

Also, do the same to the ATX control unit while you are in there.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Need some help ASAP...Please read (Michael T Borelli)*

Also, I have low miles axle halfshafts if you need them? Front or Rear?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Need some help ASAP...Please read (Peter Badore)*

OK here is an update: Today the car would not start, it would crank like crazy but it would not start. Pulled the wires and got spark but apparently no fuel. My insurance company called to follow up wether or not I was going to make a claim. I folded and agreed to make a claim. They sent a tow truck to come for the car and my wife said she had a tear in eye as they were loading it onto to the flat bed. My insurance agent told me that it was worth to much money to total w/out having it looked at. They said if they total I would get $5000 for it. That is less than I paid for it, but at least I own free and clear. I am hoping they fix it, because he said they would gaurantee the repairs for a year. I will keep you guys posted. If I do get it back I do need front axles and both lower control arms. Thanks
Michael


----------

